# Introducing the Noveske GHETTO BLASTER



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ghetto Blaster? What say you?

Worth a look? Yes! From Noveske, All American Badass Rifle Company!

https://www.noveske.com/pages/ghettoblaster

New from Noveske: Ghetto Blaster - The Truth About Guns

Noveske announces new Gen 4 'Ghetto Blaster' line in 5.56 and .300BLK (VIDEO)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That looks sweet.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That's awesome ... the name alone!!! If I was in the market for such a gun I'd be in line for one. Kudos for repping the old school!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I live in the same town in the state of Jefferson that Noveske is headquartered in. They are at the range quite often with their stuff that they are developing. Some stuff is quite unique some not so. But they are quality.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread had me at @Slippy and Ghetto Blaster.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
> What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?


Uh uh, I know the answer to this.... Racist!!!!! It doesn't matter if the thug has a lengthy record for home invasion, attempted murder and aggravated assault, the fact that you blasted a ghetto M'effer with a ghetto blaster, you are going to jail for hate crime. The correct label will be racist white supremacist....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Uh uh, I know the answer to this.... Racist!!!!! It doesn't matter if the thug has a lengthy record for home invasion, attempted murder and aggravated assault, the fact that you blasted a ghetto M'effer with a ghetto blaster, you are going to jail for hate crime. The correct label will be racist white supremacist....


Yup. A shame, isn't it? I can know and recognize the threat, but I'd better not identify it. If I let anyone know the identity of the threat before hand, I'll be punished.

It is as it is.

Keep that in mind when you have custom leather made, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DRATS! Foiled AGAIN! :vs_mad:



Denton said:


> Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
> What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?





Denton said:


> Yup. A shame, isn't it? I can know and recognize the threat, but I'd better not identify it. If I let anyone know the identity of the threat before hand, I'll be punished.
> 
> It is as it is.
> 
> Keep that in mind when you have custom leather made, too.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In a market of significant price drops on AR styles guns, Noveske is pinning the needle for high prices. They should look at Danial Defense, who laid off 1/2 of their employees and their guns were less expensive.
I have a DD m-4 great firearm and I think I could sell it for 1/2 of what it originally cost...
BUT if the SHTF, I would be glad I own this vs the $300-$500 AR'S.
ALSO THE FOUNDER John Noveske died under VERY suspicious conditions almost 5 years aou (1/10/13)
Some say, like Apple when Steve Jobs died, Noveske has not made the high quality is used to...
Cakes

Death of prominent rifle manufacturer sparks conspiracy theories


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

10mm, caught my interest.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> DRATS! Foiled AGAIN! :vs_mad:


I'm just gonna engrave..."Suppress oppressiveness" along my suppressed barrel and "Black Lives matter" on the dust cover.....that'll send them a mixed message in a court battle.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm just gonna engrave..."Suppress oppressiveness" along my suppressed barrel and "Black Lives matter" on the dust cover.....that'll send them a mixed message in a court battle.


Perfect!


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Denton said:


> Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
> What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?


Same reason I don't use "Hijacker" lowers and "Zombie" bullets. The names wouldn't play well in court or the press.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like something the US Secret Service already hides under their coats.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
> What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?


This is my thought exactly and really should be for anyone who'd use this in self defense. However, the throwback name is just too awesome so I rolled with the positives - lol!

With self defense in mind, I carry stock Glocks and my go-to home defense AR is a Clot LE6920. Solid, reliable firearms that I won't cry about losing to an evidence locker and are far less likely to be sleazily manipulated in court.

I reserve my favorite firearms for range time and the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> In a market of significant price drops on AR styles guns, Noveske is pinning the needle for high prices. They should look at Danial Defense, who laid off 1/2 of their employees and their guns were less expensive.
> I have a DD m-4 great firearm and I think I could sell it for 1/2 of what it originally cost...
> BUT if the SHTF, I would be glad I own this vs the $300-$500 AR'S.
> ALSO THE FOUNDER John Noveske died under VERY suspicious conditions almost 5 years aou (1/10/13)
> ...


The kids have taken over. Kind of like In N Out Burger, when the children take over quality suffers.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yup. A shame, isn't it? I can know and recognize the threat, but I'd better not identify it. If I let anyone know the identity of the threat before hand, I'll be punished.
> 
> It is as it is.
> 
> Keep that in mind when you have custom leather made, too.


A little off topic here fellas and ladies.... But the temperature in Baltimore has been extremely cold, 11% Fahrenheit. So the school classrooms in Baltimore city has been cold, the heating system could not keep up. CNN has something on it on their fake news. They are outraged and said this was racism.... I wish I could get the link and attach it but I'm having a little trouble getting it it stick.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> A little off topic here fellas and ladies.... But the temperature in Baltimore has been extremely cold, 11% Fahrenheit. So the school classrooms in Baltimore city has been cold, the heating system could not keep up. CNN has something on it on their fake news. They are outraged and said this was racism.... I wish I could get the link and attach it but I'm having a little trouble getting it it stick.


Frigid Baltimore City schools: The racism we haven't confronted (Opinion) - CNN


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Noveske is top shelf in all that they make.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> Want to know why I wouldn't buy one? I'l tell you.
> What if I used that in defense against a minority? What do you think would be used to make me look like the bad guy? What would be used to make my next room mate an inmate?


It isn't the best choice in names... They alienated a large portion of their potential market. There are many patriotic black serviceman that served this country with great honor. I doubt any of them would buy this gun, so named.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Looks like something the US Secret Service already hides under their coats.


Some say they still use MP5's


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Idiots.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What the heck, they had the Tec 9 ..... I'll take a Ghetto Blaster.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's pretty funny for what is essentially a Black Rifle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just don't get it. Won't do anything any AR15 I grab can't do. Just no fan of so called AR pistol .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

One reason manny get the AR15 pistol, is so they can immediately start shooting a short barrelled gun while awaiting atf permission to make it an sbr


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I simply thought the name was pretty catchy! 

Carry on you knuckleheads, carry on...:vs_wave:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

An AR pistol would be nice,since in Michigan you cannot have a long arm within reach of the driver.has to be un-loaded & cased.

It would be just the ticket for a MI.concealed pistol license holder,does not have to be concealed in car,(or,anywhere,though I wouldn't open carry one)carry it concealed under a big jacket with a single point sling.


----------

